# Concrete Slab Leak -- Who To Call?



## timorrill (Apr 27, 2009)

I have water seeping in from outside in a particular location. My house is built on a concrete slab. Who can I call for help fixing the problem??


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Timorrill:
If there is water comming up through the slab it indicates the slab is bleow grade. If it is a basement floor, you may have to dig out a sump in that location and set a pump.
If we are talking about a 'slab on grade', check around the house and make sure someone hasn't filled in too much dirt. Also, make sure the gutters are working and discharging the water away from the house.
Glenn


----------



## handyguys (Apr 28, 2009)

good advice glenn - its likely downspouts dumping next to wall and piles up mulch or dirt directing water into the wall.


----------

